# Bulgarian league season 08/09 outright



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

Levski Sofia 1.70 
Litex Lovech 2.25 
CSKA Sofia 11.00 
Lokomotiv Sofia 11.00 
Cherno More 67.00 
Slavia Sofia 101.00 
Lokomotiv Plovdiv 151.00 
Chernomorets Bourgas 251.00 
Pirin Blagoevgrad 251.00 
Vihren 501.00 
Botev Plovdiv 751.00 
Lokomotiv Mezdra 751.00 
Spartak Varna 751.00 
Belasitsa 1501.00 
Minyor Pernik 1501.00 
Sliven 1501.00 

CSKA Sofia at 11.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This are the champions of Bulgaria for 08. They had problems with money and etc, but still 11.0 is something every gambler should pound. Even with the problems they are still favourites , they have still some good players and the Bulgarian leagues is not so strong so a great value here.


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Levski Sofia 1.70
> Litex Lovech 2.25
> CSKA Sofia 11.00
> Lokomotiv Sofia 11.00
> ...


I noticed that too. I was very surprised and I bet some money on that odds. I expect if they start good the odds to be down to 3-4


----------



## BettingMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like good bet, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

eheheh  :lol:  picking CSKA Sofia only because of that high odd isn´t a very good idea. Let´s wait for the results  :lol:


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 4, 2008)

After CSKA won the supercup the odds dropped. 
SO far good for the ones that took them. It was insane really to offer 11.0 for 2008 champions.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)

Update: CSKA are now 2.0 to win the title. Told you this odds are insane for team like that.
It is between CSKA and Levski again and if you bet on the insane 11.0 just hedge it for nice profit.


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont know a lot about the bulgarian teams, but this seems like a big mistake from the bookie.


----------



## 30Seconds (Nov 25, 2008)

The odds were high sky for CSKA because the team was  banned from UEFA for this season and also it wasnt clear if they will even begin in First Bulgarian League. 
They were given license for the bulgarian championship in one of the last days if I recall correct.
Strage situation. But noone investigated it I guess.


----------



## Laguna (Nov 27, 2008)

Filipe said:
			
		

> eheheh  :lol:  picking CSKA Sofia only because of that high odd isn´t a very good idea. Let´s wait for the results  :lol:


So right


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 29, 2009)

Updated odds

Levski Sofia 1.80 
CSKA Sofia 2.00 
Litex Lovech 8.00 

That says it all, its all between Levski and CSKA again. One of the most boring championships ever.


----------



## danyy (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol Bulgarian League is so corrupted.I just cant believe to bet on winning tittle if i dont know something that less ppl know.
I heard that there is big chances Litex to get the title.And that some favores would be returned.But i just tell it to see if it really happened.Dont bet on Litex cuz of my reply.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you remember when there was the same rumor about Lokomotiv Sofia. All people started to put on Loko and finaly they didnt win. 
Maybe the rumor was made by Bojkov  :twisted:


----------



## danyy (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah its possible.Maybe not true.Like i said i write it just to see if it really comes true not to place a bet.


----------

